# Olvídate de las impresoras 3D, lo nuevo es la impresión 4D



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2015)

​

Mientras nosotros, los simples mortales, nos maravillábamos con las impresoras 3D y todas las impresionantes cosas que se podía hacer con ellas, en algún lugar del mundo, un ser superior ya estaba pensando en las impresoras 4D. 

Si, es posible: la impresión en cuatro dimensiones ya es una realidad. ¿Estás impresionado? Nosotros también. Vamos a ver de qué se trata. 

*¿Cómo funciona la impresión 4D? *

Básicamente se trata de crear objetos inteligentes gracias a una impresora 3D tradicional. Es decir, el secreto de la impresión 4D no es la impresora, sino el material con que se imprime. Los científicos lograron formular un material sintético capaz de ser programado para cambiar de forma al pasar de un ambiente a otro. 

En principio se trata de diseños tridimensionales hechos en un material que fue programado para cambiar de forma al ser mojado con agua. Por ejemplo, se puede crear una simple plancha rectangular que al ser sumergida en agua se transforme en una caja, o se pueden crear cañerías plásticas "programadas" para expandirse en función del caudal de agua o repararse a sí mismas si se rompen. 

Los materiales expansibles no son algo del todo nuevo. Siempre se ha conocido la existencia de materiales que cambian en función de las condiciones ambientales que lo rodean como temperatura, presión o humedad. 

Lo verdaderamente novedoso es poder imprimirlos con una impresora 3D. En el video anterior vemos como los materiales, sin tener ningún tipo de microchip ni motor, pueden ser programados para transformarse a sí mismos bajo determinadas condiciones. 

La impresión en 4D puede ser un método revolucionario que cambie la forma en que se conciben desde las obras más importantes de arquitectura e ingeniería hasta las más pequeñas y cotidianas necesidades domésticas.


----------



## killereduardo (Feb 1, 2016)

Practicamente es impresión con matrial explandible ?


----------



## Ballestero (Feb 2, 2016)

Aunque el nombre 4D suene ridículo y sea innecesario, la idea es buena, sigue siendo una impresora 3D común y corriente con material expansible.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 2, 2016)

es que 3D es X,Y,Z 

4D no se que sea 4D la verdad a menos que hable de el eje tiempo 
simplemente no me gusta el titulo no me gusta nada.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 2, 2016)

A menos que la gravedad o el tiempo intervengan en la construcción del objeto no tiene sentido hablar de 4D.


----------



## enbudle (Feb 2, 2016)

lo inteligente seria llamarlo impresion 3d programable o algo por el estilo. pero 4d? en todo caso es muy interesante ciertamente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 3, 2016)

4D es una forma bastante ambigua para nombrar este tipo de impresión, pues en este plano en el que nos encontramos (ser humano regular en 3D) nos queda imposible percibir algún tipo de estimulo al cual podamos considerarla como una cuarta dimensión, solo seria posible para seres mas evolucionados sensorialmente hablando, entonces ese truquito de mercadeo al que le tratan de vender al publico como 4D la verdad.... No tiene nada que ver con la realidad.


----------



## Ballestero (Feb 4, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que 3D es X,Y,Z
> 
> 4D no se que sea 4D la verdad a menos que hable de el eje tiempo
> simplemente no me gusta el titulo no me gusta nada.



Puro Marketing, aquí en Venezuela hay las famosas películas en "4D" donde la cuarta dimensión es que si por ejemplo llueve en la película a ti te cae agua o  si tiembla, tiembla la silla.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 4, 2016)

si lo se mi no ser ignorante solo que no inventen como que 4D

es como decir:

no busque mas jarabe cura diabetes en 2 semanas,


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 4, 2016)

Todo objeto físico es de 4 dimensiones si se definen como lo hace la teoría de la relatividad. Estamos en un espacio-tiempo y todos sabemos que cuando pasa el tiempo llega el momento que tenemos hambre, por ejemplo! Mirándolo así una impresora normal también es de 4 dimensiones, solo que la extensión vertical es el grosor de lo que la impresora aplica al papel! No existen objetos físicos en la realidad física que sean de 2 dimensiones!


----------



## ea3glb (Feb 4, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que 3D es X,Y,Z
> 
> 4D no se que sea 4D la verdad a menos que hable de el eje tiempo
> simplemente no me gusta el titulo no me gusta nada.



La verdad es que yo también comparto lo de la XYZ (3D) en cuanto a coordenadas físicas, y en filosófica metafísica llego a entender, esa cuarta, como tiempo, pero lo que se ve en el vídeo lo catalogaría más como 3D+I que 3D+T como apuntas.
3D+I es como lo he escuchado alguna vez, sobre todo en el mundillo del automóvil, por aquello de “inteligente”, y por ello añaden la “I” cuando el plástico, sobretodo parachoques, vuelve a su forma original dependiendo de la deformación sufrida.

“Pa-mi que el *Fogonazo*, además de copiar el concepto 4D del propio video, ha sufrido un empacho de televisor con el refresco de la serie y por eso ha puesto olímpicamente 4D, *se merece una medalla*, al menos nos ha hecho escribir a todos, y reír a más de uno, yo incluido  :







La filosofada “Einsteiniana” de *Hellmut1956* ha estado muy acertada, llegando a entender, según sus propias palabras: _“espacio-tiempo y todos sabemos que cuando pasa el tiempo llega el momento …//… Mirándolo así una impresora normal también es de 4 dimensiones”_ a lo que concluyo que una impresión en una impresora 2D, pasado el tiempo, pude terminar inteligentemente en el contenedor de reciclaje, por aquello de no almacenar papel. Por lo que podría denominarse 2D+KK, siendo KK= futura caca ó basura.

Muy divertido el hilo, he pasado un buen rato.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 5, 2016)

entonces todo es 4D y las impresoras 3D eran las que imprimian sobre papel

mi no entender


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 5, 2016)

@Trylo-Byte: Tampoco, porque la tinta sobre el papel tambien tiene cierto grosor, sinó sería invisible!


----------



## ea3glb (Feb 5, 2016)

*Helmut, Trylo-Byte*, todo es relativamente relativo dependiendo por donde se mire, sin tener en cuenta “el tiempo” que dediquemos a ello, por lo que de la Relatividad solo nos quedaremos con la masa sin tener en cuenta en tiempo requerido, como apuntas con eso del grosor de la tinta como concepto de masa.

Y ahora viene la cuestión, *¿Qué ocurre si la masa es negativa?*, porque de ser positiva resultaría que todos, cuando tirábamos de Rotring o de plumilla en aquellos dibujos lineales (dibujo técnico le llamaban aquí), aplicábamos grosor al papel y resultaría que en “el tiempo” andábamos adelantados dibujando en 3D sin enterarnos y sin impresora auxiliados por CAD.

*Aplicando el coeficiente de absorción del papel*, que nada tiene que ver ni con el tiempo ni con la masa, tendríamos entonces* 2D-1D *(menos 1D), lo cual no significa que reste una dimensión, sino que Z va “pa-bajo”, ese es mi concepto. Y el que tenga “tiempo” que mida los micrones del grosor para saber si van “pa-bajo” o “pa-rriba”  y le cambio el negativo por positivo a la denominación (que a mi me da lo mismo), o mejor, *le pongo un diodo al lápiz* para que polarice el carboncillo “pa-rriba” ó “pa-bajo”del papel a vuestro gusto.

 ¡menuda disertación! 

 saludos a todos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 5, 2016)

yaya 
solo es un titulo absurdo con una impresora absurda ya todo mundo se siente einstein hablando de la teoria de cuerdas.


----------



## jsemari (Feb 6, 2016)

El día que podamos imprimir en 4D seremos dioses. Lo mismo, nosotros mismos, somos una impresión 4D de unos seres superiores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Aquí usan un recipiente con resina líquida y un rayo de luz la cataliza . . .  o mas o menos 

Olvídate de las impresoras 3D convencionales, el “Replicator” usa solo la luz


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 5, 2019)

Lo de la resina foto polímerisable no es nuevo de hecho fue la primer manera de impresión 3D solo que yo diría que es un modo nuevo de hacerlo.

La desventaja que tiene este tipo de impresión es que la resina se usa 1 vez y el resto no sirve se desperdicia mucha resina.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 7, 2019)

Las noticias de nuevos pertrechos tecnologicos suelen ser interesantes, aunque a veces con el tiempo no hay más noticias y como que quedan en el olvido, o simplemente no pasan de prototipos o son superados, o puede que no se popularice  (onda se me ocurre cuando el VHS se impuso ante el Laserdisk). Aunque algo que me impresiono de las impresoras 3d es que algunos las pronosticaron como el futuro de la fabricación en armas, cosa que no suena bien XD. Hoy en día algunos usuarios han logrado fabricarlas, pero tienen poca durabilidad ante las municiones . Ese rifle de asalto parece un juguete, pero dispara de verdad  .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 7, 2019)

Es que nos parece nuevo lo de la impresora 3D pero una vez Vi un vídeo en Youtube un software de diseño 3D llamado Alias y estaba orientado al diseño automotriz y al cine y lo curioso es que imprimen en 3D y el vídeo es de finales del 80 o principios del 90.
Es como los Drones yo los vi hace 15 años en una feria de robótica y le llamaban cuadricopteros.


----------



## marpera (Abr 12, 2019)

Buenas!! Me gustaría comprarme una impresora 3D  pero no controlo mucho acerca de este tema. Alguna recomendación o consejo? Gracias!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 12, 2019)

Lo mas importante, a mi opinión, es que quieres hacer con tal impresora? Existen expectativas que las impresoras 3D que un particular puede comprar, muchas son demasiado caras, que estas no pueden cumplir. Así creo que el primer paso es expresar que quieres hacer con la impresora, que tamaño tienen las cosas que quieres hacer y que calidad requieres para esas cosas. Una vez que te hayas aclarado eso, entonces viene la selección de la impresora.
Impresoras que armas a base de kits son aquellas, otra vez a mi opinión, dan el máximo valor por pesito!


----------



## OlgaJ (Abr 23, 2019)

Hablar de la impresora 4G parece ser un puro marketing...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 23, 2019)

por más que busque no encuentro la 4ta dimensión...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Caen al sopi (piso) con 4G y no se rompen


----------



## Robinjavi (Abr 27, 2019)

Creo que sigue siendo una impresora 3d o me equivoco


----------



## jmcerro540 (Jul 15, 2019)

igual tiene algo de sentido hablar de 4D, ya que la forma del objeto cambia con el tiempo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 16, 2019)

Sería plastilina  4D


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2019)

Yo pensaba que podía imprimir un hipercubo. Que lástima.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Lo mas importante, a mi opinión, es que quieres hacer con tal impresora? Existen expectativas que las impresoras 3D que un particular puede comprar, muchas son demasiado caras, que estas no pueden cumplir. Así creo que el primer paso es expresar que quieres hacer con la impresora, que tamaño tienen las cosas que quieres hacer y que calidad requieres para esas cosas. Una vez que te hayas aclarado eso, entonces viene la selección de la impresora.
> Impresoras que armas a base de kits son aquellas, otra vez a mi opinión, dan el máximo valor por pesito!



100% de acuerdo, es lo que se le llama consumo inteligente  y racional


----------

